

The Simplest Thing that Could Possibly Work - agrinshtein
http://www.artima.com/intv/simplest3.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted days ago, some discussion here, including a link to a single page
version of the entire article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630770>

